# 2 drawings



## Aga (Nov 4, 2004)

It's not that I draw only Stipe, but I've just found another two drawings of him scanned into my comp, so I decided to post them.


----------



## Niki (Nov 4, 2004)

Really great work again Aga! 

Did you use coal in the second one?


----------



## mygrain (Nov 4, 2004)

great job!!!!!


----------



## Karalee (Nov 4, 2004)

Ooh I love the 2nd one!


----------



## Aga (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks Niki, Mygrain and Karalee   

Niki, I used some kind of very very soft pencil, and I have no idea how it is called in English. But you're right, it looks a bit like charcoal here.


----------



## santino (Nov 6, 2004)

oh well Aga, #1 is really great! 
the white lines work pretty well for me, was it your intention or just coincidence?


----------



## Aga (Nov 6, 2004)

Thankies Santino  
It was my intention, I've chosen such kind of paper deliberately.


----------



## santino (Nov 6, 2004)

so it's really great then, congrats


----------



## Aga (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## bitterillusions (Nov 12, 2004)

Very, very nice! I love the detales of both drawings,  the expressions on both of the faces rock! Well done!


----------



## Aga (Nov 12, 2004)

Thank you, Bitterillusions.


----------

